

Show HN: GasTommorow - Tomorrow's Gas Prices, Today - ComputerGuru
http://gastomorrow.com/

======
ComputerGuru
Before anyone says anything: I know it's ugly. I don't design anymore because
I'm not good at it and it's easy to outsource :) That said, nothing too
exciting going on.

Frontend: JQuery, Google Feeds API to convert XML to JSONP, Ziptastic for the
zipcode to city/state lookups (thanks @daspecster! lemme know if you need me
to host the stuff myself).

Backend: nginx, ASP.NET, and mono. Google Finance JSON API to get realtime
info on light, sweet crude prices and some math magic to figure out tomorrow's
gas prices based on a linear model of the relationship between light sweet and
regular gas prices.

Whole thing was done in 6 hours from idea to completion. 3 hours for all
research and development and 3 hours to work around all the issues in hosting
an ASP.NET MVC3 project on Mono/Linux. I tried NameCheap for the first time
(use 1&1 for domains for everything else) and was pleased with the instant
turnaround and DNS propogation. Last time I bought a domain on 1&1, it took a
week for the DNS to be set! <http://neosmart.net/blog/2011/never-buy-domains-
from-11/>

